# LinkedIn schlampt mit Zugangs-Cookies



## Newsfeed (23 Mai 2011)

Das soziale Netzwerk LinkedIn geht nachlässig mit den Konten seiner Anwender um. Sitzungsdaten gehen nicht nur unverschlüsselt über die Leitung, sie sind nach dem Abmelden weiterhin gültig.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## claris (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: LinkedIn schlampt mit Zugangs-Cookies*

Ich habe heute bei spiegel-online gelesen, dass es nur sicher ist, wenn man sich komplett abmeldet und beim nächsten Mal dann wieder mit seiner Email anmeldet. Aber so wie sich das hier liest, ist das auch nach dem Abmelden der Fall?


----------

